# taking children to pretoria



## victoria27 (Jan 27, 2016)

My husband has been offered a job in pretoria and I am really worried about moving there with my two little girls. I have heard horror stories about the level of crime and don't want to put my children at risk. I know what a wonderful country SA is but now I have children it seems a different situation. Advice please!!!?? Thank you very much.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

These two FB groups will help a lot join them.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/returnsa/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190390124435307/


----------

